# Sleeping with your pet



## Anne

They are sweet, soft and warm, but it might not be such a good idea to share your bed with them. I know, the same could be said for some people. 

http://www.thealternativedaily.com/time-get-pooch-bed/

Used to let my cat sleep by me, and never had any problems because of it.  Maybe I was just lucky, don't know.


----------



## Warrigal

Given the big freeze the US is experiencing, I'd say the more dogs the better.
You've been experiencing 4 dog nights recently.


----------



## Vivjen

My two cats come and go as they please, so don't disturb me. I find it a comfort sometimes when they curl up by my feet, but I have been known to kick them off by mistake!


----------



## Michael.

letting your pet sleep in your bed may actually be bad for you. 

Many have habits that can interrupt your sleep cycle.

They also carry allergens. 

your pet goes outside to go to the bathroom, get exercise and generally just have fun. 

They are exposed to a number of things you could be allergic too, pollen will stick on to them and this could aggravate your symptoms.

They could also also pick up internal parasites and other serious diseases.


We never allowed pets upstairs and they had their own basket or mat to sit or sleep on.

However if you are happy to allow them free access that is your choice


----------



## Phantom

Mine shares our bed 

Daughter has two sharing


----------



## SifuPhil

Warrigal said:


> You've been experiencing 4 dog nights recently.



I experienced a 3 Dog Night back in the '60's ...


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaBreeze

My dog sleeps at the foot of my bed, and my cat often shares my pillow with me.  He cuddles up and puts his 'arm' around my neck, his purring lulls me to sleep.  Got a lot more illnesses over the years from people than pets, swimming in public pools, shopping in busy stores with bacteria laden shopping carts, etc., etc.


----------



## That Guy

I love sleeping with my animals.  Except for the goldfish . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

The goldfish are great! Those sleek little bodies, those pulsing lips that -

...

... um ... never mind. :moody:

My cats always slept with me - well, on TOP of me - back in the day. They'd wake me up by sticking their butt in my face and meowing in that Richard Simmons way that they had ...

"Good MORNing! Time to get _up_, Phil! Rise and shiiiiiine!!!"


----------



## grannyjo

My dog starts the night on the spare bed in the second bedroom.  Later in the night I feel the little bounce and know she's on my bed with me.  A bit disconcerting when I roll over and find myself eye to eye with her.  She likes to have the second pillow.


----------



## TICA

One of the cats sleeps on the other pillow on my bed.  The other two sleep in the spare rooms - yes folks, my cats have their own bedrooms - at least they think they do.  I crate the dogs at night and they go in easily as they like the quiet time.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

Popular family story:  When my little sister was about three she disappeared from her bed one night and my mom found her curled up in the box in the laundry room where our cat was mothering her newborn kittens.


----------



## Vivjen

That is so cute..


----------



## Jambi

I sleep best when cuddling with the wife and the dogs. None of us has cooties. :O

If your dogs are bothering your sleep, you need a bigger mattress; Try the K-9 King if your current bed is too small.


----------



## jrfromafar

I love my girlies... but they lick... they scratch.... they bite (an elusive flea?)... they pass gas.... 

... and they sleep on the floor !


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute story That Guy!  Jambi, I'm with you, big fan of the king size bed, room for any doggies or kitty cats who want to join in, never had a cootie or flea problem.  Ozarkgal, you can't say no to those babies, same at my house.  Here's a nice pic of a girl and her dog taking a nap...


----------



## SifuPhil

The critters here sleep with their mistress, and I'm thankful for that.

Tigger is constantly licking his butt and has occasional screaming sessions in the middle of the night.

SnagglePuss isn't so bad, but if you move just a little while you're sleeping he attacks whatever moves. That would be tough if you're a male ... :cower:


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

His mother said he can sleep with you but no horsing around. :lol1:


----------



## Jambi

Pappy said:


> His mother said he can sleep with you but no horsing around. :lol1:




Ha ha!

Not for the faint of heart. Do your own search for 'Enumclaw WA horse'.


----------



## Phantom

My mate Jess
Died of heart attack while I was having mine 12 months ago (Not dead in photo just asleep)


----------



## kburra

Each to their own,but can think of nothing more abhorrent than having a Cat or Dog in or on the same bed as me...YUK!!...the smell and also fleas everywhere...just not my cup of tea...yep have a beautiful Sheltie and love him to bits,and he sleeps in the laundry...(Good dog)


----------



## Pam

No fleas on my dog, tablet and drops given to her each month to prevent any. She's too old and arthritic to jump up onto my bed anymore but used to sleep by my side.


----------



## rt3

pets have natural sleep rhythm cycles (particularly cats, which spend 80% of their lives sleeping, just as humans, if you are attuned to them, it will work otherwise probably not. then there is the gas problem, either you or the pet will win


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

Have been sleeping with pets and assorted female humans all my life and am here on SeniorForums to say so . . . guess they ain't killed me, yet...


----------



## rt3

funny you should include females and pets in the same sentence. anyway, I think people can be relaxed by their animals. Always have had animals, not enough. Municipality only allows 2 however. Its like guns, you have to be a criminal to have one. I think we should change/amend the constitution to say everyone has a right to have a dog/cat. One sheltie I remember, great companion for 11 years, got cataracts, fell in the pool, I didn't do it. I suspect my wife, she got tired of putting Depends on him. Here the west we put old people to sleep and diapers on the dogs. He was a real quilt hog, and kept humping the cat. Not sure if it was the cataracts or what. I definitely think pets should be in bed with you, except for raccoons and badgers, that's where I draw the line. That's disgusting.


----------



## Vivjen

You are human.....with a sense of humour too!


----------



## Ina

rt3, Put snakes, of all kinds, on that "Do not sleep with" list.  :iagree:


----------



## rt3

while snakes are hard to warm up to, they have a long list of virtues. They don't wonder off. If you need to go somewhere really fast for a little while, you can just throw it in the refrigerator, it will be all curled up when you come back. unfortunately they have been down played since biblical times, and with type casting and all, hard for them to kick that. since they curl up to the warmest thing, they don't like covers, but you have consider the snake/dog size ratio. Here in the west they keep the rattlesnakes out of the yard, and I'm not really sure how they do that, but the Tarantulas aren't afraid of them. And they don't bark. Neighbors are a concern however, and must be warned you are as weird as they think you are. But the biggest advantage is no big dog kakka to clean up. (I usually have a Shepard or Airdale around).


----------



## Ina

Snakes in the refrigerator? I'll stick to my,doggies. I have 2 large Pit Bulls that live outside, and Golden Retriever & a Yorkie that in indoors. Only the 8.5 lb. yorkie sleeps with us. He the first to sleep with us. :sobad:


----------



## That Guy

Caption says "Sleeping with lions" . . . but she may be dead and they are just exhausted from the feast . . .






So . . . yeah, sleeping with pets can kill you...


----------



## RedRibbons

My two little chihuahuas have been sleeping with me for over eight years. They don't have fleas, and they don't disrupt my sleep. I would rather have them sleep with me than a lot of humans I know.layful:


----------



## frank55

grannyjo said:


> My dog starts the night on the spare bed in the second bedroom.  Later in the night I feel the little bounce and know she's on my bed with me.  A bit disconcerting when I roll over and find myself eye to eye with her.  She likes to have the second pillow.



grannyjo, that sounds very familiar to me!Our dog does have her own bed, but it functions as an alibi, really. As soon as the lights go out, there's that little bounce and someone's hiding at the foot of the bed. She knows, she's not supposed to, so she behaves quietly until it is her opinion that it's time to wake up...


----------



## Farmtex

I enjoyed having our two house cats sleep on the bed with us. They have passed so now I would like to have my lab sleep with us even tho he has three beds of his own scattered about the house. My wife objects to the idea stating that if the dog is there then she can bring her pet donkey. There are two many asses in the house as it is.


----------



## That Guy

He called me his pet so I guess it's okay to sleep with him . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Janice

Our Yorkies sleep on the foot of the bed on their own blanket. They have steps, so they come and go as they please. They do not shed and are bathed weekly at least. To be honest, they are very comforting to have with us. Love those fur babies.


----------



## Ina

Janice, We too love our furkids. We have four, all rescues, people just drop them off as if the babies are trash. The two outside dogs, Reba and Boo, are pit bulls, and are the most gentle dogs we've ever had. Then there is my 13 year old golden retriever, she lives inside with our newest baby, Izzy, a yorkie mix, all 8.5 lbs. of him. He gets to sleep with us. Oh and he is in love with Amber the retriever, so she puts up with him. :grin:


----------



## Falcon

My dog did until I caught him expressing his anal gland on my white bedspread.  Now I simply close my bedroom door @ night.


----------



## marinaio

I don't even like animals in the house never mind in the bedroom.


----------



## kcvet

nope. they puke in the bed. yuk


----------



## JustBonee

Have three pets;  2 dogs and a cat.   None of them are ever in my bedroom - day or night..  Dogs have their  own bedroom,  and the cat is a night stalker.  She prefers to be outside at night, except for bad or rainy weather, then she sleeps in the living room.  With a pet door handy, she can come and go at will.  Dogs are gated in their room at night.


----------



## Phantom

Bonnie said:


> Have three pets;  2 dogs and a cat.   None of them are ever in my bedroom - day or night..  Dogs have their  own bedroom,  and the cat is a night stalker.  She prefers to be outside at night, except for bad or rainy weather, then she sleeps in the living room.  With a pet door handy, she can come and go at will.  Dogs are gated in their room at night.



Here in Australia (Vic) cats are not allowed to be outside after 7pm (Or a cat run outside) Allowed out I think at 7am


----------



## SeaBreeze

We have a king sized bed, and we used to have our two medium sized dogs sleeping with us.  One between our pillows, and the other at my feet.  Somehow my side of the bed always gets most crowded, lol. :love_heart:  Now our one dog is old and has arthritis, so he's been staying off the bed, only the cat takes naps throughout the night on my pillow.


----------



## Bettyann

I love my cat sleeping on the bed with me. It's comforting to me. He has a 'routine.' Shortly after I go to bed, he'll come and lie next to me for a few minutes...then leaves...then, varying times later, comes back and sleeps where he pleases. Its kinda funny to open your eyes and have a cat staring right down at you...like "finally! I'm hungry!"


----------



## JustBonee

I have a nighttime roaming cat, and it seems that at exactly 4AM everyday she wants her food! ..  I put her food dish on the kitchen floor before I go to sleep, but heaven help me if I forget one night!  (and I have!) .. She starts meowing up a storm until she wakes everyone in the house.   It's funny after the fact, but at the time ...  grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

She also pulls the meowing act if she thinks something is out of order, either inside or outside.  I guess she's my watch cat.


----------



## Phantom

My last dog slept with me at my feet under the covers with just his nose poking out
My present one sleeps with my daughter most of the time (with two other dogs)Sometimes depending on his mood he will sleep with me.He has a habit of fleaing you Can hear his teeth nipping like the old barber clippers.He loves coffee.Tonight he cleaned the dregs out of my cup.Later I made another cup but forgot he had been licking my cup till I was 3/4 through drinking


----------



## Denise1952

Dame Warrigal said:


> Given the big freeze the US is experiencing, I'd say the more dogs the better.
> You've been experiencing 4 dog nights recently.



I know we had "Three Dog Nights" when I was a teen  Didn't seem to matter what the weather was doing


----------



## BlunderWoman

I had  a better chance of catching something from my first husband than any pet  I sleep with my sweet teeny chihuahua & she gets a bath every other day.


----------



## Mirabilis

I love animals but not on my bed  just not used to it.  Not even in the bedroom.


----------



## Honey

we have a ritual, my cat gets under the covers for a short while then when I've finished reading and lie down she'll be by my side, in the morning when I wake up I often find her  lying the length of my leg! I feel pinned to the bed!


----------



## Ina

Izzy starts off with his daddy, but by 2:00 am. he is curled behind me. I got him the day before my hubby went to the VA for a life threatening fistula. Izzy was five weeks old and abandoned. He and I bonded stronger than any pup I've ever had. I've always had 3-4 dogs all my life. Might be why I never had too many friends.


----------



## Honey

I prefer pets to most folk any day of the week


----------



## Ruthi

My cat sleeps with me. My previous cat slept with me, and on me for 12 years. This one now for nearly 5. So far I haven't suffered any allergens or :upset: worms from her that i know of..unless that is why I have been losing a bit of weight.


----------



## Phantom

Ruthi said:


> My cat sleeps with me. My previous cat slept with me, and on me for 12 years. This one now for nearly 5. So far I haven't suffered any allergens or :upset: worms from her that i know of..unless that is why I have been losing a bit of weight.


----------



## grannyjo

We've been having some rather cool nights lately,  so as my dog sleeps on my bed,  I've taken to turning on her side of the electric blanket too.  It's really in self defense,  if her side isn't warm, she keeps inching over to my side, until I'm almost out of bed.


----------

